

Show HN: Leafsnap - An electronic field guide with automatic identification - apu

Leafsnap is a project I've been working on for about 2 years and we finally launched yesterday! It's a free app for the iPhone (with an iPad version coming next week and an Android version later in the summer) that contains very high-quality images and descriptions of the tree species of the Northeast US. It also has an automatic-recognition feature that uses computer vision to help users identify trees by taking a photo of a leaf.<p>This project is a joint collaboration between the computer science departments at Columbia University and the University of Maryland, and botanists at the Smithsonian Institution.<p>Please let me know what you think! Also, I'd be happy to answer any questions about the app or the recognition technology behind it.
======
apu
Here are clickable links for the project:

Website: <http://leafsnap.com/>

iPhone app: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/leafsnap/id430649829?mt=8>

------
ahsanhilal
Can you give us more information regarding the mage recognition technology? I
am very interested to learn more about how you go about it, or what is
different about the way you employ your technology...

Also, great great app!

------
JonLim
I have no useful comments for you, but I just wanted to say that this is very
cool. I love when people create useful and educational apps.

Kudos to you, good sir or madam.

------
beatpanda
Give me the same app on Android that identifies edible plants and I'd be
shelling out some serious money for it, either for the app itself or to
license the technology.

